# Hapkido in Utah



## Mariachi Joe (Mar 13, 2007)

Hello all, I was wondering if anyone know's of any quality places that teach Hapkido in Utah.  Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 13, 2007)

Mariachi Joe said:


> Hello all, I was wondering if anyone know's of any quality places that teach Hapkido in Utah.  Any info would be greatly appreciated.


While I lived there in the state (mainly Provo/Orem Utah Valley area I saw a few schools offering Hapkido instruction... but they were also on a list offering ju-jitsu, TKD, judo and other MA's... I never really checked them out because I got to wondering... how would I know for SURE if the instructor was indeed teaching me exclusively hapkido and not something else among the list painted on their windows and signs?? 

Guess you'd have to do your homework ... they're there... if you're in Salt Lake Valley you may fare better...


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Mar 14, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> While I lived there in the state (mainly Provo/Orem Utah Valley area I saw a few schools offering Hapkido instruction... but they were also on a list offering ju-jitsu, TKD, judo and other MA's... I never really checked them out because I got to wondering... how would I know for SURE if the instructor was indeed teaching me exclusively hapkido and not something else among the list painted on their windows and signs??
> 
> Guess you'd have to do your homework ... they're there... if you're in Salt Lake Valley you may fare better...


 

I live in the Weber/Davis area and have seen a couple.  One teaches out of a gas station and the other I've spoken to and will be meeting as soon as there is time.  I don't know about the Salt Lake area but hopefully there are some there I could look into.


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Mar 16, 2007)

I checked out a place called O & M's that is run by a Korean lady who teaches a combination of Tae Kwon Do and Hapkido, does anyone know how well does two arts would go together?


----------



## Kumbajah (Mar 17, 2007)

In my experience a school that teaches TKD and Hapkido is usually a TKD school that teachs a few locks - usually poorly. I'd avoid it unless it's your only option.


----------



## zDom (Mar 17, 2007)

Kumbajah said:


> In my experience a school that teaches TKD and Hapkido is usually a TKD school that teachs a few locks - usually poorly. I'd avoid it unless it's your only option.



Often this is the case, but not always.

The MSKs here teach both TKD and HKD, but as completely separate, complete arts.

But Kumbajah is correct: don't get duped into a school that just adds on a couple of wrist locks and then tells you that you are "learning hapkido, too."

That's kind of like studying Spanish and having them "add in" a couple of Portugese words and telling you that you are learning both languages.


----------



## zDom (Mar 17, 2007)

Mariachi Joe said:


> I checked out a place called O & M's that is run by a Korean lady who teaches a combination of Tae Kwon Do and Hapkido, does anyone know how well does two arts would go together?



Keeping in mind the posts above, I find that the taekwondo I studied has enhanced my hapkido kicking somewhat (but then again, my hapkido also enhanced my taekwondo kicking, as well )

But studying both arts at the same time can be a monumental task &#8212; kind of like a double major of pre-med and pre-law.

I studied both for about four years, then had to put HKD on hold while I concentrated on my TKD black belt test.

Then I retired from TKD to focus on HKD.


----------



## Kumbajah (Mar 17, 2007)

I didn't mean to apply my statement across the board. It is just what is the usual case. I think that the mechanics and philosophy of the arts are different and aren't complimentary. Many disagree with me  

It is my opinion that any skills that can be found in TKD are existing in HKD (Kicking, Hand Strikes, Blocks) although done with different mechanics. If you study Hapkido there is no need to study TKD. The reverse is not true - TKD likes to borrow from HKD.  Just my biased opinion.


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Mar 17, 2007)

Kumbajah said:


> I didn't mean to apply my statement across the board. It is just what is the usual case. I think that the mechanics and philosophy of the arts are different and aren't complimentary. Many disagree with me
> 
> It is my opinion that any skills that can be found in TKD are existing in HKD (Kicking, Hand Strikes, Blocks) although done with different mechanics. If you study Hapkido there is no need to study TKD. The reverse is not true - TKD likes to borrow from HKD. Just my biased opinion.


 

The lady said she teaches primarily Hapkido, but uses kicks and weapon forms from TKD.  I don't know much about Hapkido and I know TKD is an Olympic sport, I have no idea how they would fit together.  

Thanks for your answers I appreciate your time.  I am currently studying Kempo/Karate but really feel that it's not working for someone my size.  I'm 5'4 and weigh 120 lbs, most of the guys at my dojo are a lot taller and thicker than I am.  I was hoping to get into a style that does not relly so much on strenght and power but more on leverage and speed.  So I've been looking into Hapkido, Wing Chun, or BJJ.


----------



## howard (Mar 18, 2007)

Mariachi Joe said:


> The lady said she teaches primarily Hapkido, but uses kicks and weapon forms from TKD.


Hi MJ,

As far as I know, TKD does not have weapon forms.

Furthermore, if she is well versed in HKD, she would have no need to teach TKD kicking, unless she's teaching people for competition.



Mariachi Joe said:


> I am currently studying Kempo/Karate but really feel that it's not working for someone my size.  I'm 5'4 and weigh 120 lbs, most of the guys at my dojo are a lot taller and thicker than I am.  I was hoping to get into a style that does not relly so much on strenght and power but more on leverage and speed.  So I've been looking into Hapkido, Wing Chun, or BJJ.


Hapkido will be fine for you.  It does not rely on size or strength.  The founder was not much over five feet tall.

True Hapkido relies on taking the balance of the attacker at the moment of contact.  Once you achieve that, you don't need to be big and strong.  That's the beauty of the art.


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Mar 18, 2007)

howard said:


> Hi MJ,
> 
> As far as I know, TKD does not have weapon forms.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Howard, I appreciate the advise.  I love the martial arts, but I would like to practice one that will teach me how to not let my size be a disadvantage.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 18, 2007)

Mariachi Joe said:


> Thanks for your answers I appreciate your time.  I am currently studying Kempo/Karate but really feel that it's not working for someone my size.  I'm 5'4 and weigh 120 lbs, most of the guys at my dojo are a lot taller and thicker than I am.  I was hoping to get into a style that does not relly so much on strenght and power but more on leverage and speed.  So I've been looking into Hapkido, Wing Chun, or BJJ.


From my experience/exposure to Kenpo (EPAK) I would think it would be ideal for someone of your stature, being a uke for a lady a bit taller than you showed me that very clearly :asian: to Ceicei. 
Still, many arts are well to do with someone under 6 feet. HKD, WC and BJJ are good for small folks. Aikido is very good too. 
If you do find a HKD school in your area then ask the instructor to give their lineage (??) and ask about it here... chances are there'll be someone who can help you out in letting you know if that instructor is legit. 

Can't be too careful now-a-days (sad to say).


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Mar 19, 2007)

Can't be too careful now-a-days (sad to say).[/quote]

Yeah your right about that.  So what do I need to know about the lineage of Hapkido?:asian:


----------



## zDom (Mar 20, 2007)

Mariachi Joe said:


> So what do I need to know about the lineage of Hapkido?:asian:



IMO, most importantly that it is indeed an art itself, not just a couple wristlocks + TKD kicking. There is a lot more to it than that.


----------

